
Nexus S receives MeeGo and Ubuntu ports - shawndumas
http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/11/nexus-s-receives-meego-and-ubuntu-ports-makes-our-nerd-senses-t/
======
Splines
The folks on xda-developers.com are incredibly resourceful. From the
information there, I'm now able to run FroYo on my HD2 (which shipped with
WM6.5).

------
srean
I am a little slow on the mobile devices front and do not own one. So never
knew that android 2.3 can run native code. Now that is something I find
exciting.

<http://d.android.com/sdk/ndk/overview.html>

Not sure about the android 1.5 reference

~~~
martythemaniak
Android's been able to run native code since v1.5. The updates in 2.3 are
significant, as you can now use C to hook into Android's APIs, whereas before
you were given the screen and told to go wild (for example, the Firefox Mobile
port needed its own gui widgets)

------
ZeroGravitas
Does this mean you can emulate the functionality of the Motorola Atrix which
becomes a netbook, webtop or htpc when you connect it to a screen and
keyboard/mouse via HDMI and USB?

